# Anyone using a GoPro Hero on an indoor camera car?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

If you are, please provide the details of how and how well it works.

Are you using it as a recorder or as a camera/transmitter?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry McColgan said:


> If you are, please provide the details of how and how well it works.
> 
> Are you using it as a recorder or as a camera/transmitter?
> 
> ...


 I I use a GoPro 4K clone but purely as a recorder - it works well and at $65 is amazing value compared to a GoPro. It supports a WIFI connection to a smartphone for real time viewing but I haven't tried it.

https://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Touch...53&sprefix=dragon+touch+camera,aps,164&sr=8-3


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

My wife gave me a GoPro Hero3+ years ago but I’ve never used it (no Wi-Fi).

I‘ve ordered a Google Nest and am hoping it will enable me to use the GoPro to view the layout to see where I need to clean the tracks.


----------



## GoldenBrassRail (8 mo ago)

No, I fasten my smartphone to the locomotive and set 'er in motion. There are virtues to having a GoPro, but I don't have one.


----------

